# Rescue a Puppy?



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

mcl116 said:


> I'm considering adopting a golden retriever from a rescue. I'd really like a puppy though.
> 
> Anybody know of rescues that tend to have puppies (or at least under a year) for adoption?
> 
> I've been reading a lot about how a lot of golden retrievers are abandoned in Asia and was hoping maybe people here knew of some rescues that save them from there or really anywhere


Where are you located? I’m aware of Golden Bond Rescue which is based out of Oregon. They may be a good starting place for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GR Rescues rarely get puppies, but some do. 

Here is a link for the US GR Rescue Groups.
Each GR Rescue has an area they serve, contact the Group closet to your location. 

Golden Retriever Rescue Club in the US (absolutelygolden.com)

You may find that many of the GR Rescues have fewer dogs available and a lot of approved applicants on a waitlist.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

If you want a golden puppy from a rescue be prepared to wait for a long time. It is a supply and demand thing. Dogs are still be imported from various overseas locations but the flow has slowed due to COVID or unrelated issues such as changes in the paperwork demands by state authorities. There is also a tremendous backlog of approved adopters in rescues who are waiting for dogs. That being said, you never know when a rescue will feel you are a perfect match for one of their dogs. Given how long seems to be taking to get a pup from a reputable breeder, there is no downside to keep trying with local or regional rescues.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Most rescues do not have puppies, typically ages range from 2 years and up. Maybe you could consider opening up your heart to a little older dog in need. Check your home state rescues as rescues typically only offer adoptions to their state residents. Golden Bond only services Oregon and WA state as example. Right now it is very challenging to find a rescue as stated above.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

mcl116 said:


> I'm considering adopting a golden retriever from a rescue. I'd really like a puppy though.
> 
> Anybody know of rescues that tend to have puppies (or at least under a year) for adoption?
> 
> I've been reading a lot about how a lot of golden retrievers are abandoned in Asia and was hoping maybe people here knew of some rescues that save them from there or really anywhere


I saw this on petfinder. The puppy is in California. I was shocked to find a puppy. But the poor bitch was a stray and seemed to have multiple litters??? 

I'm still shocked there was a Golden stray??? Is this common? 










Adopt Puppies Available - Golden Retriever Mixes on Petfinder


Puppies Available - Golden Retriever Mixes is an adoptable Dog - Golden Retriever searching for a forever family near Citrus Heights, CA. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.




www.petfinder.com


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

mcl116 said:


> I'm considering adopting a golden retriever from a rescue. I'd really like a puppy though.
> 
> Anybody know of rescues that tend to have puppies (or at least under a year) for adoption?
> 
> I've been reading a lot about how a lot of golden retrievers are abandoned in Asia and was hoping maybe people here knew of some rescues that save them from there or really anywhere


Thank you for the intention and hopefully you will find the puppy you wish for. There are quite a number of rescues who bring GRs from Far East. Not only China but aswell Korea, Taiwan. There is currently a halt and we hope it will be temporary like previous ones. I do not know of course where are you located. There is of course waiting list with rescues as with breeders but rescues believe me have also very strict rules when it comes to rehoming. Those babies have been rescued from dire states and we all wish that the 2nd life they have erases the first chapter . You never know . Sometimes GRs under a year old come up but age does not matter. Even the adult ones become like puppy once they feel finally safe , far from torture and death.


----------



## Georginenordin (Jan 14, 2019)

There are very few puppies in rescue and when surrendered, the families have found health issues that create a financial difficulty with the required care. Everyone is correct that the list of approved families is long in rescue with many being repeat adopters. The greater the flexibility, the more likely that a golden can be placed over time. Also be aware that rescue org does not manage placement outside their geographic area. All our dogs are placed in Northern California. We respect and support the SoCal Golden Rescue as an example and never pull or place a dog elsewhere. In addition , if we have figured out that a puppy has come from a reputable breeder with an executed contract, we will return the puppy to its breeder. The important thing to be aware of is that we are finding homes for our goldens and not a golden for our families. This may seem rigid to many but we are looking to place a displaced golden into their forever home with the intent that they never have to be subject to change again.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Georginenordin said:


> There are very few puppies in rescue and when surrendered, the families have found health issues that create a financial difficulty with the required care. Everyone is correct that the list of approved families is long in rescue with many being repeat adopters. The greater the flexibility, the more likely that a golden can be placed over time. Also be aware that rescue org does not manage placement outside their geographic area. All our dogs are placed in Northern California. We respect and support the SoCal Golden Rescue as an example and never pull or place a dog elsewhere. In addition , if we have figured out that a puppy has come from a reputable breeder with an executed contract, we will return the puppy to its breeder. The important thing to be aware of is that we are finding homes for our goldens and not a golden for our families. This may seem ridge to many but we are looking to place a displaced golden into their forever home with the intent that they never have to be subject to change again.


Thank you for once more underlining the fact that " we find homes for the goldens under our care". I believe it is the most difficult part of the rescue world. The most nerve wrecking. With financial means and emotional support , one can revive a dog . However, homing is the most delicate part because not only the tangible factors such as the living condition, the type of household, the vet care a family may provide to a dog, but the psychological state of each member of the family is the most important. I mean psychologically healthy. .US is a huge continent . Each state is as big even sometimes 5-10 times bigger than an European country. Texas itself is as big as Turkey. It is not possible to keep everything under control. Nevertheless, lately there are some rescue groups who happen to home to entire US including Canada which is beyond risk.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Foothills GR Rescue in Western NC currently has a litter of puppies. The mom is a golden, but they don't know for sure the breed of the dad. All the puppies are black with a bit of white on their chest. Cute as can be!


----------

